# Any word on concurent licenses available



## UNDkid (Aug 14, 2006)

Has anyone heard any word on concurrent deer licenses being available this year. I see the third lottery is going on now. I got turned down for a muzzeloader license again, so i'm looking forward to picking one up if and when they become available. I know last year the number fo tags available were reduced at least for some units, so i'm not sure if there will be to many this year or not.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

They are out now. It's under the 2nd,3rd,4th deer license (3rd. lottery). I put in about a week ago. I think the deadline is coming up fairly soon( july 30th0. Every unit has some doe tags left so good luck.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... dency.y=22

I put in for three, pretty sure I'll only need one extra but some of my dad's friends reimburse me for the tags and it lets me spend more time outside.


----------

